# Anyone with hands-on experience with the PIXMA PRO-100



## westr70 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a printer for my photographs. I had narrowed it down to the Canon PIXMA Pro9000 Mark II but found that it was discontinued. There are hundreds for sale but I'm not interested in buying something that they may stop selling ink for. The pixma pro-100 was listed as the successor. Anyone have one and can provide their thoughts on it? Thanks.


----------

